# Frampton Popeye Jam



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Got some Larry Golding loops - incredible B3 player. I thought I would try to "write" a song with them. Its more of a jam as I don't really think there is a verse or chorus to be found. More just fun to try to groove out with the B3. Popeye makes an appearance mid song....haha....and the keyboard player didn't fire me!

I did play this basically on my baritone though I did use my Kramer for the end "trem" chords. 

As always fun to play and write

https://www.reverbnation.com/dmacki/son ... ampton-jam


----------

